# Mortgage - what multiple of income?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

seeing as there is a lot of talk about house buying and prices and stuff, i wanted to know how much your mortgage was in comparison to your household income (this could be single or joint).

what is the multiple?

the avearge uk salary is abt £24,000 from what i remember.

what is the multiple of your mortgage (when you mortgaged first, not what it is now) to your salary when you took out the mortgage.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I took out a joint mortgage last July...

Joint income was accepted at £41,500 and mortgage was £132,000

i say 'accepted' because i'm commission based, so they only took half of my projected commission for the year into account.

Since then i've had a nice pay rise so all is good


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

2.7 x's the joint income.

fixed for 10 years 2 years ago at 5.6%. At the moment it looks expensive but if you think the average over the last 15 years is more like 9% i'm still happy.
Plus you try getting a fixed rate 10 year deal now at the supposed low rate mortgages on offer - maybe if you have 40% deposit, I only had 20%


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty much dead on 2x. Could probably afford 3x fairly easily and might be able to squeeze 4x with some sacrifices.

I'm on fixed rate at 4.69% which was excellent not long ago.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine was about 2.5 to 3 ish off the top of my head. was easy to afford as i was single and caning the overtime.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have had 2 mortgages.

1st one was on my salary only, this was 3.25 my salary in 1999.

I cleared that mortgage and moved in 2007. They offered us, me full time, missus part time, nearly £200K. ""Only"" got £100K in the end....


----------

